# Cyclocosmia ricketti



## ReptileRoss (Jul 28, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone kept _Cyclocosmia ricketti_ (GuangXi trapdoor spiders).

I think they look amazing, and just saw a pic and wanted to know more about them!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Not personally kept them before, but know a little about them.

They use their "bums" to plug their hole as opposed to actually having a trapdoor.

Kinda pricey for what they are though


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> Not personally kept them before, but know a little about them.
> 
> *They use their "bums" to plug their hole as opposed to actually having a trapdoor.*
> 
> Kinda pricey for what they are though


They also build trapdoors. Mine plugs the burrow about half way down its tunnel where it gets a little bit thinner than the main enterance.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> They also build trapdoors. Mine plugs the burrow about half way down its tunnel where it gets a little bit thinner than the main enterance.


Ah, I thought their bum was used as a replacement to a trapdoor 

Ah well, you have one and I don't, so I guess you know what they do :lol:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> Ah, I thought their bum was used as a replacement to a trapdoor
> 
> Ah well, you have one and I don't, so I guess you know what they do :lol:


yes the bums like an armoured schild, pretty tough and fits like a glove in the burrow once its wedged its self in, Only way you would get it out is by digging. Must be pretty effective againts things like pepsi warps and the like.
I know there are american species as well but not sure if they build a trap door? maybe no?


----------



## ReptileRoss (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info :2thumb:

They sound great, although I agree very expensive! I would love to see them hunting though, I find my trapdoors feeding fascinating, and I'm sure these would be even more interesting!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

There ass looks like one of them ink stamps.


----------

